# Need 3rd man



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Going with Steve Hillman July the 23rd. This is the trip he donated for CoolChange's benifit. Will split cost 3 ways which comes out to $265.00 each. If interested pm me here. One spot open..Thanks:spineyes:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Spot filled....


----------

